# Array



## jeans (7. Apr 2004)

Menu2=new Array("Dialog","dialog.shtml","",6,20,80,"","","","","","",-1,-1,-1,"","");

ich möchte gerne wissen was man bei den leerstehenden feldern (,"",) eintragen kann. Weil sind ja ganz schön viele.

jeans dankt


----------



## jeans (7. Apr 2004)

wo muß ich eintragen wenn der link in einem frame geöffnet werden soll?


----------



## bygones (7. Apr 2004)

???:L 
*Java != JavaScript*
wird verschoben....

Aber dennoch solltest du dein problem genauer beschreiben. Was ist das für ein array - wofür brauchst du den, was sollen die Werte drin sein usw....


----------



## citizen_erased (7. Apr 2004)

erstelle dein array und initialisiere es für alle elemente mit dem wert, den du so oft eintragen willst. dann füge explizit an den stellen die jeweiligen werte ein.


----------



## bummerland (7. Apr 2004)

jeans hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wo muß ich eintragen wenn der link in einem frame geöffnet werden soll?




```
<a href="test.html" target="deinFrameName">
```


----------



## jeans (7. Apr 2004)

wah dumm von mir habe an der falschen stelle gesucht


----------

